
A Data-Driven Approach to Uncover the Secrets of Billion Dollar… - vinnyglennon
https://medium.com/@alitamaseb/land-of-the-super-founders-a-data-driven-approach-to-uncover-the-secrets-of-billion-dollar-a69ebe3f0f45
======
sharemywin
What I found interesting is how the CxO doesn't matter much to the industry.
It's funny because VC want you to be passionate about the industry. But, if
your into technology then to me it not so much about the "problem" as much as
the technology and how to make it work. Should the CEO probably care about the
problem probably. But the technology/science is more about the technology.

